# Good old days coming back? Thanks Obama!



## irishboxer384 (Nov 7, 2014)

Any medics gearing up for big pay-checks and rounds down range??

_*"The US is to send 1,500 more non-combat troops to Iraq to boost Iraqi forces fighting Islamic State (IS) militants, the White House says. 

The Pentagon said the troops would train and assist Iraqi forces. 

President Barack Obama authorised the deployment following a request from Iraq's government, the Pentagon added. 

IS militants control large areas of Iraq and Syria but have been targeted by hundreds of air strikes by a US-led coalition since August. 

The 1,500 additional US troops will join several hundred military advisers that are already in Iraq to assist the country's army."*_


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm packed!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 10, 2014)

Not that I wish for it, but the world is chaotic. And if someone is needed to help sort it out, well let's just say I am more than ready to get back over there.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 10, 2014)

Trying to help people in these places is like pissing against the wind


----------



## Luno (Nov 14, 2014)

Well damn, I shouldn't have re-upped, much rather be back playing on the contractor side... Well, minus the terrible management, egos, no E/E plan, your own life/medical insurance, not getting paid, well, maybe I don't miss it quite that much...


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 14, 2014)

Luno said:


> Well damn, I shouldn't have re-upped, much rather be back playing on the contractor side... Well, minus the terrible management, egos, no E/E plan, your own life/medical insurance, not getting paid, well, maybe I don't miss it quite that much...



lol what companies have you been working for mate! terrible management par for the course though!


----------



## Luno (Nov 17, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> lol what companies have you been working for mate! terrible management par for the course though!


 I ducked out in '09 and went back to the mil, 17k lighter...  And everything looks good on paper, it's when you need it, that you realize the smoke and mirrors that you've bought...


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 18, 2014)

Luno said:


> I ducked out in '09 and went back to the mil, 17k lighter...  And everything looks good on paper, it's when you need it, that you realize the smoke and mirrors that you've bought...



That very much depends on the company you're working for, the project you are on and probably more importantly the type of management you have. Trouble with 99% of contractors is they are too keen to take the contract and the money- and then ***** about the job concurrently. There are alot of cowboy outfits (and I very much throw some of the BIG companies into this category) around, trick is to be careful who you work for.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 22, 2015)

Troops have surged in Kuwait to prep for the next war.... ISIS.


----------



## InNoViSiOn (Feb 23, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Troops have surged in Kuwait to prep for the next war.... ISIS.



Link to source?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2015/02/15/More-than-4000-troops-will-be-deployed-to-Kuwait-possibly-to-fight-Islamic-State/2061424019948

@InNoViSiOn


----------



## InNoViSiOn (Feb 23, 2015)

Interesting. Thanks. Its only a matter of time before we go over and **** them up.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 24, 2015)

I've got more than a few very good friends in that deployment, and I really, really hope they don't do more than play Desert Camp for the next few months.

If they do go, we all go, and I'll reup.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 25, 2015)

I agree. We all go. Unfortunately, with our current political regime they're likely going to bumble **** around with it and half-a** it. Until either a.) our troops take heavy casualties, or b.)ISIS hits us at home.  

They are reluctant to go full battle-rattle and drop the hammer on these IS goons.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 7, 2015)

Eh, better tthey hey fight it out​


----------



## irishboxer384 (Mar 9, 2015)

Start of story, October 2014:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...zzed-claims-planning-join-Kurdish-forces.html

End of story, March 2015:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-UK-national-killed-fighting-Isis-Syria.html

Same guy in question btw


----------

